# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN 2007



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DONT CALL IT A COME BACK WE'VE BEEN HERE FOR YEARS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*FOR 
TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963

FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610

WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-3716

EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM @ 450-686-2202 

SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388

NOR CAL CONTACT D-CHEESE @ SPEED MERCHANT 408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH 


AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTERS CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH 714-894-8585 CELL 210-369-1388 CHIRP 157*931*10690*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hey homie hit me up!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.arianiwheels.com/


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON ZENITH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FOR 
TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963

FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610

WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-3716

EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM @ 450-686-2202 

SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388


AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTERS CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH 714-894-8585 CELL 210-369-1388 CHIRP 157*931*10690


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 26 2007, 08:13 AM~7092144
> *FOR
> TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963
> 
> ...


AGAIN WHERE AM I ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 11:53 AM~7092969
> *AGAIN WHERE AM I ?
> *


IN SAN JOSE :dunno: :dunno:J/K IM DISCUSSING IT W/RAY SO I GET MY CREDIT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:53 PM~7092969
> *AGAIN WHERE AM I ?
> *


YA WERE THE FUCK IS THE CHEESE GRATER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jan 24 2007, 07:03 PM~7075192
> *just put in a order for some 14/6 thanks john at Bowtie
> *


ON THERE WAY HOPE YA LIKE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

damn, I stayed at that Quality Inn in the background, lol.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 26 2007, 09:57 AM~7092998
> *IN SAN JOSE  :dunno:  :dunno:J/K IM DISCUSSING IT W/RAY SO I GET MY CREDIT
> *


discussing it ....fuck i was selling z' before you worked there ....whats really goin on ?...  when i talked to you .....you said it was all good .....i'm confused ....so do i still have the deal or not ......inquiring minds wanna know....lemme know soon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 27 2007, 06:00 PM~7103433
> *discussing it ....fuck i was selling z' before you worked there ....whats really goin on ?...  when i talked to you .....you said it was all good .....i'm confused ....so do i still have the deal or not ......inquiring minds wanna know....lemme know soon
> *


badd thing there homie we dont let our bizzness all out in the open and it really dosent matter if you were selling before i got there im there now and ive been selling zenith's for years .so calm down im trying to get shit in order :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 27 2007, 05:20 PM~7103934
> *badd  thing there homie we dont let our bizzness all out in the open and it really dosent matter if you were selling before i got there im there now and ive been selling zenith's for years .so calm down im trying to get shit in order  :uh:
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can you still get cross-lace or not???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 29 2007, 02:31 AM~7115020
> *can you still get cross-lace or not???
> *


YES HES GOTTEM!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 27 2007, 06:00 PM~7103433
> *discussing it ....fuck i was selling z' before you worked there ....whats really goin on ?...  when i talked to you .....you said it was all good .....i'm confused ....so do i still have the deal or not ......inquiring minds wanna know....lemme know soon
> *


 :0


----------



## Eeorlo (Jan 30, 2007)

look, I have that inside of me
http://dildo-pleasure.info/videoplayer.php?file=508148


----------



## Eeorlo (Jan 30, 2007)

look, I have that inside of me
http://dildo-pleasure.info/videoplayer.php?file=508148


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

you spaming pile of shit go choke on a dick!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*FOR 
TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963

FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610

WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-5906

EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM @ 450-686-2202 

SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388

NOR CAL CONTACT D-CHEESE @ SPEED MERCHANT 408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH 


AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTERS CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH 714-894-8585 CELL 210-369-1388 CHIRP 157*931*10690*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 12:17 PM~7137773
> *EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM  @ 450-686-2202  </span>
> 
> SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 11:31 AM~7137878
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

96'S GOIN TO TEXAS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

is that crazy looking hand built car still sitting inside the Zenith warehouse???


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what's up homie what's the price on a set of 4 2bar zenith knockoffs? just chrome


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7148243
> *is that crazy looking hand built car still sitting inside the Zenith warehouse???
> *


nope


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 1 2007, 01:29 PM~7148333
> *what's up homie what's the price on a set of 4 2bar zenith knockoffs? just chrome
> *


i only have the locking 2bar


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY FRANKY HERE YA GO


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

can u pm the price for these in 13's
thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 1 2007, 04:57 PM~7150060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2007, 10:25 AM~7188284
> *SOMEONES GETTIN "CERTIFIED" REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LRM CAR AT BOWTIE W/ZENITHS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh: They do say RIMS make the car! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

look nice on the 64


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

where these goin?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2007, 02:22 PM~7270192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JD WHY ISN'T THERE A RING ON THE HUB ON THE RED ONE'S ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 15 2007, 05:34 PM~7271248
> *where these goin?
> *


h-town


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 15 2007, 10:57 PM~7274428
> *JD WHY ISN'T THERE A RING ON THE HUB ON THE RED ONE'S ??
> *


they didnt want it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

here ya go tim


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey mark your wheels are done im ready for you to come get them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

bottums up san deigo


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 07:55 PM~7278363
> *hey mark your wheels are done im ready for you to come get them
> 
> 
> ...



Damnn they look so nice, i see you next week for picking them up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 16 2007, 01:24 PM~7278612
> *Damnn they look so nice, i see you next week for picking them up
> *


SO YOU LIKE THEN :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 08:45 AM~7276720
> *here ya go tim
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Zenith glad i listen to my pops and went with the Z's ....
Great custmer service and a pleasure dealing with yous ...lookin forward to my next set of wheels from you guys!Peace! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 1 2007, 09:32 AM~7146701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that gold :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

hey how much can i get a set of these for ?
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...la/DSC00541.jpg

and how much do these cost?
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...la/DSC00538.jpg


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 18 2007, 10:21 AM~7290245
> *hey how much can i get a set of these for ?
> 
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...la/DSC00541.jpg
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 18 2007, 11:21 AM~7290245
> *hey how much can i get a set of these for ?
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...la/DSC00541.jpg
> 
> ...


$1675 & $1500


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THANX J.D. YOU KNOW IDIDNT WASTE NO TIME TO PERSONALIZE EM B"I"G STYLE


BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7320909
> *THANX J.D. YOU KNOW IDIDNT WASTE NO TIME TO PERSONALIZE EM B"I"G STYLE
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


THOSE LOOK FUCKIN SICK :biggrin: YOU ALLWAYS STEP IT UP FRANKY


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://pr0n.encyclopediadramatica.com/imag...04/Tubgirl2.jpg


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

new customer


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2007, 09:16 PM~7377560
> *new customer
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN :0 ....HE'S GONNA HAVE TO REWRITE ON THEM THANGS!!!!!!!1


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7378435
> *DAMN :0  ....HE'S GONNA HAVE TO REWRITE ON THEM THANGS!!!!!!!1
> *



haha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You got the new ones with the dayton offset yet?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 28 2007, 03:35 PM~7374827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set like these


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2007, 09:13 PM~7377528
> *THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 these look like my wheels probaly not though seem prety popular best looking wheel out there cant wait to wrap mine in vogues usa all the way fuck chinas been ridin on chinas for ten years


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 28 2007, 11:34 PM~7378435
> *DAMN :0  ....HE'S GONNA HAVE TO REWRITE ON THEM THANGS!!!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 1 2007, 12:18 AM~7378956
> *how much for a set like these
> *


$1730


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7324990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set like these shipped to 79411


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

i just need the 2 bar knock offs.. how much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$2000 SHIPPED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 1 2007, 09:36 AM~7380760
> *i just need  the 2 bar knock offs.. how much?
> *


i only have the two bar locking :biggrin: 



for now


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

any pics of chrome dish n spokes rest gold? 100spokes, trying to decide on colours


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

96 spoke and 72's only


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

96


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1800


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 28 2007, 05:35 PM~7374827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do they have these in bolt ons?
i really want that tru spoke look from the 70s
if they do how much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes we do


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2007, 11:48 PM~7400438
> *yes we do
> *


hook it up with a pic and a price homie.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7278363
> *hey mark your wheels are done im ready for you to come get them
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

these give me an erection :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7324990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie, curious of how much a set 0f 14X7 center gold zeniths would run shipped to miami fl gold spokes 2-way bar spinner gold hub and nipples!!! pm me with a price thanx homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7324990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


off the chain i love em cant wait to get my set!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2007, 11:50 AM~7326648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that enscript on the hub


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CALL JOHN AT BOWTIE WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

some a bunch of new sets fixing to come out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2007, 10:51 AM~7435743
> *some a bunch of new sets fixing to come out
> *


 hno:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 1 2007, 05:13 AM~7377528
> *THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks agian Johnny we had a good time in L.A it was nice to visit you, and the guy next to your house with that brown bomb.
Thanks for the fast delivery and the great looking wheels!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

It was also nice to meet you too.
We'll be back in october 2007...


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7276720
> *here ya go tim
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE THESE IN 14'S AND DO THEY HAVE THE SAME OFF SET AS D'S FOR A FLEETWOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes they do


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 1 2007, 01:58 AM~7379627
> *these look like my wheels probaly not though seem prety popular best looking wheel out there cant wait to wrap mine in vogues usa all the way fuck chinas been ridin on chinas for ten years
> *


look whats leaving today


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the suspence is killin me dog :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around: :around: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

fuck it i lied


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




DAS DA BIZZZZ BIG HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

were are the pics of my shit nikka


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

here you winning focker i opened the box so stop :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 01:26 PM~7469375
> *here you winning focker i opened the box so stop  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


ABOUT FUCKIN TIME YA ANAL AVENGER?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 05:57 PM~7470822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKX JD I KNEW YOU WOULD GET ME LOOKIN RIGHT WOOT WOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

JD, do you have any pics of my wheels bro...The other set you are sending out with MAYHEM'S set????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2007, 08:33 PM~7472366
> *JD, do you have any pics of my wheels bro...The other set you are sending out with MAYHEM'S set????????
> *


THERE ON MY OTHER POST ALLREADY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2007, 09:33 PM~7472366
> *JD, do you have any pics of my wheels bro...The other set you are sending out with MAYHEM'S set????????
> *


he already posted them like 2 or 3 weeks ago u seen it fat fuckin mook !!1go back pages ya lazy stubby fingered ass fuck!!


----------



## CUSTOM_JUNK (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2007, 09:53 AM~7460616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS Z'S YOU GOT THERE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7276720
> *here ya go tim
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 09:02 AM~7475379
> *he already posted them like 2 or 3 weeks ago u seen it fat fuckin mook !!1go back pages ya lazy stubby fingered ass fuck!!
> *


stfu you pea brain and go back to sleep in the back of your shop


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7473397
> *THERE ON MY OTHER POST ALLREADY
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2007, 08:04 PM~7478932
> *stfu you pea brain and go back to sleep in the back of your shop
> *


WHEN THE RIMS ARRIVE IM PISSING ON THEM THEN GIVIN IT TO YOU FLABBIO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2007, 08:04 PM~7478932
> *stfu you pea brain and go back to sleep in the back of your shop
> *


STFU PISS FACE I WILL BREAK EACH RIM ON EACH OF YOURE FAT ROLLS ON YO FACE TUBBY MOOK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 06:57 PM~7479284
> *WHEN THE RIMS ARRIVE IM PISSING ON THEM THEN GIVIN IT TO YOU FLABBIO
> *


you damn bird brain, you got prostate problem with all the steroids you take, you can't piss for shit anymore you dumbell...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 07:17 PM~7479417
> *STFU PISS FACE I WILL BREAK EACH RIM ON EACH OF YOURE FAT ROLLS ON YO FACE TUBBY MOOK
> *


You're weaker that a dying fly you shit for brain...You couldn't lift one wheel by yourself...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 14 2007, 11:22 PM~7480486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contradictions from a pea brain bozo like yoself??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 15 2007, 07:09 AM~7482500
> *i pissed on you last nite u seemed to love it????
> contradictions from a  pea brain bozo like yoself??
> *


no contradictions here ya piss brain,,,You take steroids but you're still weaker than a dying fly ya stupid blond bastard...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2007, 11:04 PM~7487267
> *no contradictions here ya piss brain,,,You take steroids but you're still weaker than a dying fly ya stupid blond bastard...
> *


AND YOU SMELL LIKE A PISS FILLED URINAL MIXED WITH BARF!!AND THATS BEING NICE YOU FAT FLABBY HEART ATTACK WAITING TO HAPPEN :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

How much for a two way knockoff with red chips


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 16 2007, 09:53 AM~7490103
> *How much for a two way knockoff with red chips
> *


w eonly have the locking knockoffs $250 shipped


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 16 2007, 08:22 AM~7489576
> *AND YOU SMELL LIKE A PISS FILLED URINAL  MIXED WITH BARF!!AND THATS BEING NICE YOU FAT FLABBY  HEART ATTACK WAITING TO HAPPEN :0
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaa ya pea brain, you smell like piss mixed with those products you sell ya shit face...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 01:01 PM~7490535
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaa ya pea brain, you smell like piss mixed with those products you sell ya shit face...
> *


YOU SMELL WORSE THAN A BARN YARD ANIMAL GO TAKE A SHOWER YOU HALF DEAD WALKING NUMB SKULL YOU ONLY SHOWER 1 TIME A YEAR YA MOOK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 16 2007, 11:24 AM~7490712
> *YOU SMELL WORSE THAN A BARN YARD ANIMAL GO TAKE A SHOWER  YOU HALF DEAD WALKING NUMB SKULL YOU ONLY SHOWER 1 TIME A YEAR YA MOOK
> *


ya shit face, you have a garbage breath from all them lactose products you take in you constipated mook bastard...Go take your smelly piss products you ass clown...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 02:06 PM~7490978
> *ya shit face, you have a garbage breath from all them lactose products you take in you constipated mook bastard...Go take your smelly piss products you ass clown...
> *


I WASNT GONNA SAY ANYTHING ABOUIT YOUR BREATH CVUZ U SUCK DICKS BUT SINCE YOU EWANNA CONTINUE ON THIS YOU JIZZ BUCKET WASH OUT YOUR CUM SOAKED TONGUE NEXT TIME U TALK TO ME *** BAG JEWHARP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

dammmmmmmmmm


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

just whanted to say thanks for the wheels and to the readers of this topic he is the real deal i was a little scared to send money to someone i never meet before but he came through the pics of the wheels dont compare to the quality of these rims i didnt relize that the knock offs are bigger than chinas and daytons they really make a differnce u can so tell thats arnt know bullshit in my town we never seen real daytons or zeniths just bullshit wheels thats gona change know the people at my wheel shop that hate wire wheels where amazed at these wheels and to me thats a good day for lowriders thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 16 2007, 01:26 PM~7491519
> *I WASNT GONNA SAY ANYTHING ABOUIT YOUR BREATH CVUZ U SUCK DICKS BUT SINCE YOU EWANNA CONTINUE ON THIS YOU JIZZ BUCKET WASH OUT YOUR CUM SOAKED TONGUE NEXT TIME U TALK TO ME *** BAG JEWHARP
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaa you can say whatever you want about me fokker, I'm just like you, I don't give a fuck what people say about me ya piss for brain garbage breath...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 16 2007, 02:50 PM~7491976
> *just whanted to say thanks for the wheels and to the readers of this topic he is the real deal i was a little scared to send money to someone i never meet before but he came through the pics of the wheels dont compare to the quality of these rims i didnt relize that the knock offs are bigger than chinas and daytons they really make a differnce u can so tell thats arnt know bullshit in my town we never seen real daytons or zeniths just bullshit wheels thats gona change know the people at my wheel shop that hate wire wheels where amazed at these wheels and to me thats a good day for lowriders thanks again :biggrin:
> *


Yeah JD is one cool guy...Only straight up buisiness 24/7 with that guy...He does everybody right...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Zeniths are the shit in my book...I roll nothing but Z's now...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2007, 11:21 PM~7494645
> *Zeniths are the shit in my book...I roll nothing but Z's now...
> *


thanks for the lov


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2007, 12:17 AM~7494950
> *thanks for the lov
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2007, 02:30 PM~7491877
> *dammmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


Man those look nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 17 2007, 02:17 AM~7494950
> *thanks for the lov
> *


BRO HE JUST LICKIN YO ASS HES A MAN LOVER!!! :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 08:34 AM~7505607
> *BRO HE JUST LICKIN YO ASS HES A MAN LOVER!!! :uh:
> *


and so are you


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 08:34 AM~7505607
> *BRO HE JUST LICKIN YO ASS HES A MAN LOVER!!! :uh:
> *


and so are you


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 19 2007, 11:16 AM~7505790
> *and so are you
> *


stfu fat fuck u riddin my nuts for fat burners like a 2cent whore suck dick ...well exactly like you bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

dammmm looking good


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You have a pm.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 19 2007, 08:27 PM~7510076
> *You have a pm.
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THEY LEFT YESTERDAY ON THERE WAY TO WASHINGTON


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 20 2007, 08:21 AM~7513071
> *THEY LEFT YESTERDAY ON THERE WAY TO WASHINGTON
> 
> 
> ...




How much for these shipped to 42262, KY?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 20 2007, 11:39 AM~7514280
> *How much for these shipped to 42262, KY?
> *


$1430


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Not god damned bad man!! That's with the allen head KO's and adapters?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 20 2007, 08:21 AM~7513071
> *THEY LEFT YESTERDAY ON THERE WAY TO WASHINGTON
> 
> 
> ...


dam.i love those charcol KO's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 20 2007, 12:05 PM~7514448
> *Not god damned bad man!! That's with the allen head KO's and adapters?
> *


yes sir


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MY SET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

and your boys set


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7522352
> *and your boys set
> *


Yes I got them JD and they look awsome bro...Thanks man...I'm gonna post pics tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 19 2007, 09:16 AM~7505790
> *and so are you
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaa he sure is bro...MAYHEM loves men's asses... :yessad: :barf:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7451489
> *Thanks agian Johnny we had a good time in L.A it was nice to visit you, and the guy next to your house with that brown bomb.
> Thanks for the fast delivery and the great looking wheels!!
> *



SUP MARK!!! Nice meeting you guys man... hope your trip went well... hope to see you guys soon down here in L.A. again... much love to you guys for coming down here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank you JD and MAYHEM for my set... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 21 2007, 04:48 PM~7523114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROB BRO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 11:24 AM~7137818
> *FOR
> 
> ILLINOIS AND WISCONSIN CONTACT EDDIE @ ICECOLD 414-379-6139
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

damn these zeniths have ten times better looks than daytons, gangstaaaaa rims...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

is that wheel above my spare i hope u got the shipping money havent heard from u


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

damm, theres no other wheel that looks like that. I love Zeniths, my homie has a setof center gold 72s I'm waiting for the right price on.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 4 2007, 02:33 PM~7618673
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!flaco's on his way over . gonna surprise his ass thanx again homeboy! i mean homie  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 4 2007, 03:18 PM~7618557
> *is that wheel above my spare i hope u got the shipping money havent heard from u
> *


thats yours will ship tomarrow


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

thank u again pleasure to buisness with


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

leaving today to kansas 



















rollin deep here ya go


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
*FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEM HOES ARE KLEAN!!!!!!!! THAT'S IT I WANT SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 5 2007, 06:56 AM~7623162
> *rollin deep here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You they look great :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

TTT WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THESE??? THANX  



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7276720
> *here ya go tim
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

do you ship to hawaii?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Apr 5 2007, 09:34 PM~7627954
> *do you ship to hawaii?
> *


we ship world wide :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 6 2007, 07:09 AM~7630217
> *we ship world wide  :biggrin:
> *


how bout to tx? :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

on there way to nor cal


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i could afford z's like ya'll ballaz.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 4 2007, 04:13 PM~7618961
> *damm, theres no other wheel that looks like that.  I love Zeniths, my homie has a setof center gold 72s I'm waiting for the right price on.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt come see my booth at the 2007 san bernadino show :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2007, 07:56 AM~7217242
> *LRM CAR AT BOWTIE W/ZENITHS
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are these 13's or 14's ?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 12 2007, 04:54 PM~7890568
> *what size rims are these 13's or 14's ?
> *


13x7 rev


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt :wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

you get these too :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 10 2007, 08:37 AM~8075463
> *you get these too :0
> 
> 
> ...


yep restored


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY EVERYONE WANTED THEM SO I HAD THEM MADE AND HERE THAY ARE 
NOW THESE ARE PICS OF RAW KNOCKOFFS THEY WILL BE STAMPED ON THE EARS AND THEN CHROME OR GOLD PLATED 
AND SOLD ONLY W/SETS OF WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 29 2007, 11:05 AM~8201350
> *HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, WHAT THEY GOING FOR


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$50


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 15 2007, 10:25 AM~7907790
> *ttt :wave:
> *


HEY BOSS FROM MUCH FOR THESE IN 13X7 DEEP DISH???









AND HOW MUCH FOR 22' DEEP DISH ALSO FOR THA 76426 HOMIE??? ZENITH ARE SOME BAD LOOKIN WHEELS JUST SHOW KILLAS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 6 2007, 07:09 AM~7630217
> *we ship world wide  :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped to 21509 germany :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 1 2007, 02:35 PM~8213419
> *how much shipped to 21509 germany :biggrin:
> *


which wheels do you want shipped shipping alone would be around $175-$190 but ill give you a good deal


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 29 2007, 09:05 AM~8201350
> *HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS
> 
> 
> ...



are you going to have t-shirts,hats and other accessories made? :thumbsup: by the way,how much for a ZENITH banner?PM me


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 1 2007, 05:30 PM~8214081
> *are you going to have t-shirts,hats and other accessories made? :thumbsup: by the way,how much for a ZENITH banner?PM me
> *


ill sell u one with the rims i got from back in the days looks sick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 1 2007, 05:39 PM~8214339
> *ill sell u one with the rims i got from back in the days looks sick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



how much?PM me a pic :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I GUESS I WAS TALKIN TO THE WIND WHEN I ASKED HOW MUCH FOR THE 13X7 ALL GOLD CENTER WITH 2 PRONG KNOCKOFF SHIPPED TO 76426 TEXAS PLUS I NEED A PRICE FOR 22X9 DEEP DISH ALL CHROME ALSO SHIPPED TO THE SAME AREA. :0 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 1 2007, 05:42 PM~8214357
> *how much?PM me a pic :biggrin:
> *


Me too please.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 13 2007, 01:00 PM~8097599
> *OKAY EVERYONE WANTED THEM SO I HAD THEM MADE AND HERE THAY ARE
> NOW THESE ARE PICS OF RAW KNOCKOFFS THEY WILL BE STAMPED ON THE EARS AND THEN CHROME OR GOLD PLATED
> AND SOLD ONLY W/SETS OF WHEELS
> ...


ANY UPDATES ON THESE???
ALSO WHATS THE OFFSET? LIKE DAYTON OR CHINA???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 1 2007, 05:30 PM~8214081
> *are you going to have t-shirts,hats and other accessories made? :thumbsup: by the way,how much for a ZENITH banner?PM me
> *


yes but were just waiting on a few little things right now


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 1 2007, 08:25 PM~8214761
> *I GUESS I WAS TALKIN TO THE WIND WHEN I ASKED HOW MUCH FOR THE 13X7 ALL GOLD CENTER WITH 2 PRONG KNOCKOFF SHIPPED TO 76426 TEXAS PLUS I NEED A PRICE FOR 22X9 DEEP DISH ALL CHROME ALSO SHIPPED TO THE SAME AREA.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


no you were not talking to the wind but you did reply in the wrong post you have to ask tim from last minute customs here's his #832-659-6963 ohh and we dont do anything bigger than a 18


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

like daytons offset


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

So a set of 14x7 will tucc under the skirt in a big body like yours? no modifacation?
Got any pics of the laser etching?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

yes and we dont laser etch


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 2 2007, 09:44 AM~8217826
> *no you were not talking to the wind but you did reply in the wrong post you have to ask tim from last minute customs here's his #832-659-6963 ohh and we dont do anything bigger than a 18
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE BUT ON THE 22X9 WHO WOULD YOU RECOMMEND BECAUSE I REALLY DONT WANT THAT CHINA MADE BRAND SHIT!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

oops meant to pm..


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 2 2007, 08:03 PM~8222184
> *yes and we dont laser etch
> *


so these "retro" style sets won't have the zenith name on one of the ears?
like the og shit?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8217840
> *like daytons offset
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

like i said about 5 pages back they will be stamped


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 3 2007, 10:04 AM~8225896
> *like i said about 5 pages back they will be stamped
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

When my project iz ready, I'm grabbin' a set of reversed 13's. San Jo, ya'll got my back....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2007, 03:24 PM~8235278
> *:0
> *




welcoming to the fam. soon I hope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8236454
> *welcoming to the fam. soon I hope
> *


sooner than these haters think :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 3 2007, 10:04 AM~8225896
> *like i said about 5 pages back they will be stamped
> *


 Interested to see what they'll look like.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2007, 08:12 PM~8236523
> *Interested to see what they'll look like.
> *


for what u aint gonna buy any unless they are chinese :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2007, 08:14 PM~8236533
> *for what u aint gonna buy any unless they are chinese  :uh:
> *


I'll probably buy some when the rest of my car is up to par. I'll use them for certain shows, not the street....where I'm going to be most of the time anyway.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2007, 08:18 PM~8236555
> *I'll probably buy some when the rest of my car is up to par. I'll use them for certain shows, not the street....where I'm going to be most of the time anyway.
> *


word?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8217840
> *like daytons offset
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8236628
> *word?
> *


Word...


Congratulations on joining Individuals car club.


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 6 2007, 06:15 PM~7633094
> *on there way to nor cal
> 
> 
> ...


freakin nice :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 3 2007, 10:04 AM~8225896
> *like i said about 5 pages back they will be stamped
> *


 O.K. so i went bacc an reread your post & it sayes they will be stamped *on the ears*

Now I couldn't tell in the pic but i'm assuming that the "stamping" will go on the front of the ear or ears? :dunno: any pics?????

any pics of the ones w/o the "hat" (if those are done yet?)

Also could you post any pics of both with a blacc chip? (just trying to picture'em on my car)

appreciate your time, thx


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 6 2007, 03:15 PM~7633094
> *BOWTIE CONNECTION
> 
> 
> ...


Are these Zeniths with Tru Spoke knockoffs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no there truspoke with truspoke knockoffs


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 8 2007, 09:37 PM~8262838
> *no there truspoke with truspoke knockoffs
> *


Do you know who owns them and are they for sale?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 8 2007, 09:40 PM~8262871
> *Do you know who owns them and are they for sale?
> *


mike lopez owns em i doubt they are for sale


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 8 2007, 10:05 PM~8263162
> *mike lopez owns em  i doubt they are for sale
> *


Thanks John for the reply.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

we have one set of 14x7 tru spoke forsale


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

P.m. me with a pricing for all chome 14x7 with knock offs like these. for a 79 T-bird.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 07:12 PM~8243238
> *Word...
> Congratulations on joining Individuals car club.
> *




we jus let him think he's in :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 11 2007, 05:10 AM~8282072
> *we jus let him think he's in :0
> *


 :0 ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

funny.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 6 2007, 03:15 PM~7633094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT SOME UPDATED PICS COMMIN SOON


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT SOME UPDATED PICS COMMIN SOON


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.myspace.com/zenithwire


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

How about some cheaper prices for the average lowrider.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 5 2007, 02:47 PM~9160006
> *How about some cheaper prices for the average lowrider.....
> *




HE HAS EM , THEY CALLED CHINAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:39 PM~9160380
> *HE HAS EM , THEY CALLED CHINAS
> *


more pics of the lac franky


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 5 2007, 03:47 PM~9160006
> *How about some cheaper prices for the average lowrider.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

just buy them one at a time


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:32 PM~9162643
> *just buy them one at a time
> *



i should do that :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MY NEW #'S 323-718-3520 124*414144*2 PLEASE CHANGE IT WHEN YALL GET A CHANCE  THANKS


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9162497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY AAY....POST UP YOUR ZENITH WHEELS... ME PERSONALLY I LIKE THE ZENITH WIRE BUT I CANT BUY THESE WHEELS FOR MY EVERYDAY DRIVER SO SOME DUMBASS CAN STEAL THEM ... :nono: SO I'LL STICK WITH MY POWDER COATED CHINAS FOR NOW...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 7 2007, 10:38 AM~9175333
> *FUNNY AAY....POST UP YOUR ZENITH WHEELS... ME PERSONALLY I LIKE THE ZENITH WIRE BUT I CANT BUY THESE WHEELS FOR MY EVERYDAY DRIVER SO SOME DUMBASS CAN STEAL THEM ... :nono:  SO I'LL STICK WITH MY POWDER COATED CHINAS FOR NOW...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 5 2007, 04:20 PM~9160760
> *more pics of the lac franky
> *



*
chippin on z's*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 7 2007, 11:38 AM~9175333
> *FUNNY AAY....POST UP YOUR ZENITH WHEELS... ME PERSONALLY I LIKE THE ZENITH WIRE BUT I CANT BUY THESE WHEELS FOR MY EVERYDAY DRIVER SO SOME DUMBASS CAN STEAL THEM ... :nono:  SO I'LL STICK WITH MY POWDER COATED CHINAS FOR NOW...
> *


Mine.


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 7 2007, 02:18 PM~9175969
> *Mine.
> 
> 
> ...


ON DA RIDE ? I can post a zenith wheel also.... :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 7 2007, 04:01 PM~9177052
> *ON DA RIDE ? I can post a zenith wheel also.... :0  :0
> *


Sorry my frame isnt on my car. :uh:


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 7 2007, 05:05 PM~9177490
> *:tears:
> *


Dont cry maybe someday you to can own some real wheels.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IN JAN 2007 I PUT ZENITH BACK ON THE MAP WITH THE HELP OF MY LOYAL DISTRIBUTORS THANKS JOHN KENEDY -LARGE- TIM- D-CHEEZE-MAYHEM- WALT-PITBULL-NETO- ART- THANKS TOO CARTOON- MARIO AUTO WERKS-DRE AND DIE HARD CUSTOMERS THIS POST IS FOR YOU PLEASE POST PICS OF YOUR RIDES AND WHEELS 
OHH AND GET READY FOR MY NEW WHEEL IN JAN 2008


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice work....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

>


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 23 2007, 05:19 PM~9289168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.myspace.com/zenithwire


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64streetcruizer+Nov 15 2007, 05:09 PM~9236052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITHS DAMMMIIIIIIIIIIIT





















> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 18 2007, 01:50 PM~8817482
> *Thanks again Johnny  :thumbsup:    Greets from Amsterdam :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 08:06 PM~8628435
> *HERE YOU GO JD.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 29 2007, 11:19 PM~8675332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ZENITH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jul 28 2007, 07:37 PM~8415522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > MY NEW SHOE'S
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 19 2007, 05:39 PM~8136794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'>INDIVIDUALS MISSISSIPPI


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CANDY RED W/1/2 CHROME LIP




















> _Originally posted by Str82+May 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7889332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 12:51 PM~7689704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7657493
> *ah shit x-mas in april!!!!!!!!!!
> you made flacos day!!!!!!!
> THANX AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 25 2007, 08:34 AM~7546744
> *heres a couple pics of mine thanks again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY MICHAEL IN IRAQ I HOPE THIS MAKES YOU HOLLIDAYS BETTER .....STAY SAFE HOMIEAND HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 25 2007, 11:15 AM~9526424
> *THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Was nice to meet you too. Here a pic of Marks car with these rims...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

bad ass wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2008


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

not made in china


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 8 2008, 05:56 PM~9641722
> *nice...
> *


you ready yet :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:50 AM~9656733
> *you ready yet :biggrin:
> *


post some pics fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE ARE FOR MY BOY FROM LRM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> THE K/O IS FOR TRUING ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JD !! *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 11 2008, 08:50 PM~9671974
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JD !!
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 11 2008, 08:50 PM~9671974
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JD !!
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for some more pics...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO CRY BABY :biggrin: SHIPPING TOMARROW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 15 2008, 11:40 PM~9705923
> *HERE YA GO CRY BABY  :biggrin: SHIPPING TOMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that's nice bro...  Don't forget the adaptors and the cool ass Allan key zeniths knock offs... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

JD, empty your pm box bro...Shit your pm box is full...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 30 2007, 03:24 PM~9566422
> *Was nice to meet you too. Here a pic of Marks car with these rims...
> 
> 
> ...


Het bro, How much for a set of these in 14's same gold and chrome combo.
Thanks
Your wheels look bad ass.....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i gotta go take a shower, i just nutted all over myself...thanks!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 06:49 AM~9724117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

So How Much For Some CENTER GOLD Zenithz\
14in


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

look at them muthafukin wheeeels


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OHHHHHHH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Can't wait for the new Look bro 14 days and counting as of today  










14"Crosslace Reverse deep dish 72 spoke


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:09 PM~9671069
> *
> THESE ARE FOR MY BOY FROM LRM
> 
> ...


those must be the wheels that are replacing a set of daytons...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for supporting lowriding.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

do u make 72s cross laced 17s pm me price all chrome


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 31 2008, 06:35 PM~10300954
> *those must be the wheels that are replacing a set of daytons...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for supporting lowriding.
> *


OHH YEAH THOSE WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 10:12 PM~10329227
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


waahahaha i saw u on it fokker ,u need mad fat burnersahahahahaha


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2008, 08:24 AM~10332791
> *waahahaha i saw u on it fokker ,u need mad fat burnersahahahahaha
> *


IM DOIN IT ALLLLL NATURAL :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 11:45 AM~10333352
> *IM DOIN IT ALLLLL NATURAL :biggrin:
> *


haha fokker did u finish them burners????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:12 PM~10329227
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *



that was nice.i need to get my Z's :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for this wheel JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1700 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1700 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FRANKY CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

need a set of these 13" with Porsche Guards Red front spokes and red Zenith line centers (the part that is chrome on these).


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks JD, 

I'll certainly be in touch!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Apr 5 2007, 08:12 PM~7627757
> *TTT WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THESE??? THANX
> *



How much to ship to 90278. CA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jun 8 2008, 10:16 AM~10822788
> *How much to ship to 90278. CA
> *


SOME OF WHAT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 21 2008, 12:09 PM~10919271
> *TTT
> *


I'll second that ... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Apr 14 2008, 09:51 PM~10417005
> *need a set of these 13" with Porsche Guards Red front spokes and red Zenith line centers (the part that is chrome on these).
> 
> 
> ...


I want the same but black


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:40 PM~9705923
> *HERE YA GO CRY BABY  :biggrin: SHIPPING TOMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these 13x7 but not the whole dish just the edge of the lip everything else the same cross lace


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 28 2007, 09:54 PM~9555547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this darker red is thew 1 i want


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS ACTUALLY THE SAME COLOR JUST WITH THE FLASH
SALE PRICE 1650


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DO YOU WANT CANDY RED OR REGULAR RED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IN JAN 2007 I PUT ZENITH BACK ON THE MAP WITH THE HELP OF MY LOYAL DISTRIBUTORS THANKS JOHN KENEDY -LARGE- TIM- D-CHEEZE-MAYHEM- WALT-PITBULL-NETO- ART- THANKS TOO CARTOON- MARIO AUTO WERKS-DRE-LUXURIOUS CC-MAJESTICS-INDIVIDUALS AND DIE HARD CUSTOMERS THIS POST IS FOR YOU PLEASE POST PICS OF YOUR RIDES AND WHEELS 
OHH AND GET READY FOR MY NEW WHEEL IN JAN 2008


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> IN JAN 2007 I PUT ZENITH BACK ON THE MAP WITH THE HELP OF MY LOYAL DISTRIBUTORS THANKS JOHN KENEDY -LARGE- TIM- D-CHEEZE-MAYHEM- WALT-PITBULL-NETO- ART- THANKS TOO CARTOON- MARIO AUTO WERKS-DRE-LUXURIOUS CC-MAJESTICS-INDIVIDUALS AND DIE HARD CUSTOMERS THIS POST IS FOR YOU PLEASE POST PICS OF YOUR RIDES AND WHEELS
> OHH AND GET READY FOR MY NEW WHEEL IN JAN 2009


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE WHEELS COMPANY THAT GIVES AWAY AND SPONSERS REAL ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN STAINLESS 

VIDEO OR THEY AINT REAL :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

